# Few pics of my clean TT



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Washed, dried, clay bar, polished and waxed the TT this morning after doing the wife's focus yesterday, can't have her car out shining the TT!

Oh and I had a go at the engine bay










Few pics


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8) nice colour combo.
Steve


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good!

I think I need to go and do mine


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice work...a credit to you :!:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks chaps, a lot of elbow grease but well worth it, dare I say quite therapeutic !


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Red looks amazing with abit of elbow grease, it almost glows :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ragnar (Oct 1, 2011)

Great result! I like the red paint and cream leather interior combination. Looks very up-market.

Quite jealous . . . .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well makes all the hard work worth it


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great...red always looks good 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *Wonderful* [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm always surprised how well it comes up


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

The colour just comes out so well when done properly, metallic aren't the same.

Engine looks neat, wish I went for the V6


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard the 1.8T front bumper looks so much better on a 3.2

Luckily I have a 1.8T in Misano Red Pearl! Fancy a swap?? :lol:

:wink:

Nice job though, looks great!


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Love the grey front indicators and number plate surrounds, but how did you get a right hand side rear light with a white lense for reversing?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Borisp said:


> The colour just comes out so well when done properly, metallic aren't the same.
> 
> Engine looks neat, wish I went for the V6


Thanks, it's metallic pearl Missano red, really hard to get a pic showing the flecks through it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

olivarrr said:


> I've heard the 1.8T front bumper looks so much better on a 3.2
> 
> Luckily I have a 1.8T in Misano Red Pearl! Fancy a swap?? :lol:
> 
> ...


Not at this minute mate, but you never know!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Rocketr said:


> Love the grey front indicators and number plate surrounds, but how did you get a right hand side rear light with a white lense for reversing?


Hi,

Clear front indicators, rear light was sourced from a German parts importer, I have the full double reverse, double brake and double fog light conversion to match the light!


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

gogs said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> > Love the grey front indicators and number plate surrounds, but how did you get a right hand side rear light with a white lense for reversing?
> ...


nice
 Wonder if it's worth picking up a rear light when I go to the ring in September? For the fronts did you have to take them apart? I've found some instructions for these but don't fancy it myself.

Also, the number plate surrounds, eBay? Or somewhere? Found some for £12.99


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It may be cheaper buying over there, the headlights had to come apart, done this twice now, once for the clear corners and once for the angel eyes, it's not has hard as you think once you get the glue heated up!


----------



## gally (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks Superb Gordon! Hopefully get my hands on it at some point and get some good pics up!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That sounds like a plan Kev, I'm awaiting delivery of my eibach springs and tpi spacer kit, it's all yours after that!


----------



## adamskihayden (May 12, 2010)

lovely example of a tt here!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

adamskihayden said:


> lovely example of a tt here!


Thanks mate, she's a lovely machine when treated to a spit and polish


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Gogs what did you use to clean the engine bay


----------



## dalecrx (Mar 24, 2007)

I have heard that diesel is a good engine degreaser. Not tried it myself yet.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

WD40 did the trick in the plastic  metal polish on the metal parts ;-)


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, that is really clean, a credit to you...


----------

